# please help Meyer E60 wont move



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

ok so last week i flushed and changed the plow fluid and it was working A+ then today went to drive the truck and the plow was acting odd like when i hit up it went left ...
ive checked all connections and they are ok ... it has a new motor and newer coils... now all it does is tic tic no movement ... seems like the motor is not spinning


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

bump bump bump ttt


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

Check the relay make sure it is grounded well. Jump across the two big terminals with heavy wire if the motor runs then you probably have a bad solenoid.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

today it is moving as it should, but not much..... motor sounds real weak,,,, what can i do to determine my problem?


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

Make sure all your connection at the battery plow relay are clean Have the charging system checked Check the amp draw on the motor Sounds like the pump could be binding up or you have a motor going bad. You can get trouble shooting guides @ http://www.meyerproducts.com/techsupport/troubleshooting.aspx Might help


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

well i shipped it to a guy i found on ebay that sends you a refurb one after receiving the core .... i took the motor off and it would spin but under a load it would lock up,,, it looked pretty corroded


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

1982atm;1371917 said:


> well i shipped it to a guy i found on ebay that sends you a refurb one after receiving the core .... i took the motor off and it would spin but under a load it would lock up,,, it looked pretty corroded


Just curious is that Storks?


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

LaytonTruck;1372276 said:


> Just curious is that Storks?


not sure.... its in forest hill MD,,,,, and his name is steve


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Nope not Storks


----------

